# A Bustier Kirsten Gum?



## telecaster

Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?


----------



## filtersweep

telecaster said:


> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?



Are you going through another puberty?


----------



## Spoiler

*Bingo!*



telecaster said:


> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?


I knew I wasn't the only one. And don't tell me she didn't wear that tight shirt to give em a test-ride. "some work?" I'll bet you dollars-to-doughnuts those babies are D's. Her plasic surgeon must be in cahoots with her chiropractor.


----------



## CFBlue

*yes, she did look hot! nm*

nmnmnm



telecaster said:


> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?


----------



## Squint

telecaster said:


> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?


I almost didn't recognize her because her face looks a lot fatter than before. If she has put on a lot of weight, the bigger chest might be fat rather than saline.


----------



## Rogue

They're freakin' huge!!!!


----------



## Noel

*on a barely related note*

Does anyone else get driven nuts by Bob(Can't remember his last name)'s voice/accent. I swear if he says "Tour DAY FrAnce" one more time I'm gonna scream.


----------



## allezdude

*She's probably prego*

hey, I'm willing to bet she's expecting a baby. The weight and big boobs are giveaways.


----------



## Spoiler

allezdude said:


> hey, I'm willing to bet she's expecting a baby. The weight and big boobs are giveaways.


I don't think so. I'm no expert, but usually women's breasts get larger further into pregnancy. Kirsten's stomach wasn't even showing signs of pregnancy. Combine this with the wardrobe selection, and I'm betting she's showing her latest component upgrade.


----------



## allezdude

*Nope*



Spoiler said:


> I don't think so. I'm no expert, but usually women's breasts get larger further into pregnancy. Kirstem stomach wasn't even showing signs of pregnancy. Combine this with the wardrobe selection, and I'm betting she's showing her latest component upgrade.


The breasts get big BEFORe the stomach "shows" she pregnant.


----------



## Swat Dawg

*Yeah she looks nice, but she sounds so much better!*

All last year, I was just cringing when she was talking. She was so chipper and annoying it drove me nuts! She looks like she is a little heavier than last year, which I think is good. She was very thin, and she looks healthier. I'm really most happy to hear her voice and cycling naivety have mellowed.


----------



## Spoiler

allezdude said:


> The breasts get big BEFORe the stomach "shows" she pregnant.


In that case, I'm betting on quintuplets.


----------



## yellowspox

Noel said:


> Does anyone else get driven nuts by Bob(Can't remember his last name)'s voice/accent. I swear if he says "Tour DAY FrAnce" one more time I'm gonna scream.


Bob is just part of the entertainment....and a great addition. He's like the Alex or Dandy Don on MNF. If you ever get a chance to meet him, he'll have you holding your sides from laughing. The guy has tons of stories to tell and they're all funny.


----------



## spookyload

Noel said:


> Does anyone else get driven nuts by Bob(Can't remember his last name)'s voice/accent. I swear if he says "Tour DAY FrAnce" one more time I'm gonna scream.


Bob Roll perhaps. I think he was actually racing in the tour when you were two. The 7-11 team got their a$$e$ handed to them on a regular basis back then at the tour, but at least they were making a showing.

As for "her", I think someone should drug test her immediately. Maybe not epo, but I am sure some of those pills from infomercials are responsible for the "growth".


----------



## Dave Hickey

spookyload said:


> Bob Roll perhaps. I think he was actually racing in the tour when you were two.


Thanks, I was going to say the same thing....OLN tried to get rid of him a couple of years ago. It wasn't the same without him....Bobke is great..............

Noel, here is a little history on ole what's his name

http://www.trekbikes.com/news/news_detail.jsp?articleId=4533&category=hot_news

http://www.olntv.com/htmlpage.asp?htmlid=39

http://store.velogear.com/bobkeii.html


----------



## JohnL

I knew people would pick up on that. Even the first thing my wife said was "Wow, she's big." I was wondering if the turtleneck (as opposed to their button down shirts) just showed them better, but she did look a little plump in the face too. 

Funny. 

JL


----------



## campyhag

If t.v. puts on a perceived 10 pounds as people say, she probably looks pretty hot in person, too. OLN just started in my area and I caught the show. She seems a bit theatrical for bike commentary but I enjoyed it nonetheless. Anyone think Lance held up a little at the end of the time trial or was he just spent. He looked good until the end.


----------



## Sintesi

Noel said:


> Does anyone else get driven nuts by Bob(Can't remember his last name)'s voice/accent. I swear if he says "Tour DAY FrAnce" one more time I'm gonna scream.


Note to Noel - He does that on purpose to irritate French speaking people.


----------



## Sintesi

telecaster said:


> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?


Her face looks different too. Maybe some other plastic surgery?


----------



## Crankist

*'Tis true...*



campyhag said:


> If t.v. puts on a perceived 10 pounds as people say, she probably looks pretty hot in person, too. OLN just started in my area and I caught the show. She seems a bit theatrical for bike commentary but I enjoyed it nonetheless. Anyone think Lance held up a little at the end of the time trial or was he just spent. He looked good until the end.


10 lbs. _each._


----------



## biknben

*My wife noticed...*

My wife made a comment immediately about the _boobs_ and she was just passing by the TV at the time. I figured it had something to do with the turtleneck. Those things can play games with your eyes. Remember, she wore nothing but OLN button down shirts last year. 

Me likey the new look!!!


Funnies quote from the show: Kirsten commenting on all the contenders, "...and will Tyler be able to stay upright???" That one had me LOL.


----------



## PatM

telecaster said:


> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?


Picture for those of us who missed it ?


----------



## CFBlue

*compare?*

Dang, hard to compare the "before":





telecaster said:


> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?


----------



## Dave Hickey

DougSloan said:


> Dang, hard to compare the "before":



LMAO, I googled it this morning and that's the only picture I could find too.


----------



## PatM

DougSloan said:


> Dang, hard to compare the "before":


Figured someone must have recorded/tivo it and may have the ability to get a picture from that - oh well I think its on again Saturday at 7:00


----------



## Bocephus Jones

PatM said:


> Figured someone must have recorded/tivo it and may have the ability to get a picture from that - oh well I think its on again Saturday at 7:00


You guys need to go buy a Playboy or something. First the overreaction to the Colorado Cyclist model and now dreaming of Kirsten's new boob job. I suggest this image to calm you all down--Tammy Thomas in a lace thong.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Last year, all she wore were suit jackets and those oversize denim shirts. This year she comes out in a wool sweater 2 sizes too small. So clearly freshman year is over and it's time to show the goods.

But clearly plastic surgery is involved. Those things are soo big it's like looking at Bob Roll's head twice (3 including bob).

OLN's got a lot of making up to do with me after 6 months of Rodeos and Hunting shows. Last night was a step in the right direction. Humbug to all the Kirsten Gum naysayers. She's awright by my book rack or no rack. She's getting her rhythm down and she's a lot better to look at than Bob Roll or .... heavens no... Bob Varsha!

Here's one complaint though. I watch these cycling shows with my 4 year old and we love it. It cuts over to commercial though and it's Ultimate Fighting. Instantly in the first few seconds, A guy is pounding someones head to the ground. "Why's he angry dad?" Sheez. I gotta be faster with that remote.


francois


----------



## Dave Hickey

Bocephus Jones said:


> I suggest this image to calm you all down--Tammy Thomas in a lace thong.


Thanks for bringing us down to reality.....


----------



## haiku d'etat

*men are pigs*

damnit i missed it! hope they replay it tonight or something.


----------



## Noel

*Thanks for the info on Bob*

Thanks for all the info on Bob Roll. He seems like a pretty cool guy, and I never would have expected him to have been a professional cyclist. I guess next week I'll have a lot more respect for him, and I'll just chuckle when he says Tour DAY FrAnce.


----------



## KMan

*I was thinking the exact same thing.....*

For the first 5 minutes (ok, all of th show). I just kept saying to myself that her chest looks a lot bigger than last year....maybe she just was gaining some weight? Nah, must have had some work done.

KMan
(hey, what was that show about anyway?)





telecaster said:


> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?


----------



## bill

Hey, man, if Bob Roll's chest had changed that much, I think I would have noticed. Has nothing to do with puberty. If, you know, the Capitol Dome all of a sudden grew three sizes that day, you would notice. 
Hey, Dubya, I think we found your weapons of mass destruction!
And her manner never bothered me. She was better than that smirky guy that used to be on. He finally understood too late that he was supposed to laugh WITH Bob Roll.


----------



## owmynads

Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day! Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day!

-OwMyNads!

_See? It works on so many levels..._


----------



## Gall

KMan said:


> For the first 5 minutes (ok, all of th show). I just kept saying to myself that her chest looks a lot bigger than last year....maybe she just was gaining some weight? Nah, must have had some work done.
> 
> KMan
> (hey, what was that show about anyway?)


http://www.niteshadz.com/tdf03/us/u71.html


----------



## Jim Nazium

Damn... she should get that rack sponsored by Yakima or Thule.


----------



## JohnL

I'll help with the picture view:










Those button downs make it hard to tell still. Maybe the turtle neck just enhanced it that much more.


----------



## Mosovich

*I think it's a way of enhancing ratings!*

I think it's truly a way of enhancing ratings! Pun intended!


----------



## mtbcyclist

I think OLN is trying to raise the ratings of their cycling shows. It may just work! Nothing wrong with a hooterific cycling show. My wife even noticed and asked what was the deal.

She did look a little pugeier in the face on the TV. Could be a baby on the way. Who knows.


----------



## bill

now that's funny.


----------



## giovanni sartori

*Hey JohnL, you did bikestyle last year?? I did too*

I see you did Bikestyle last year, I did the Paris to Alps part and had a great time, climbed Alpe D'Huez twice. I want to go again this year but the exchange rate is putting a damper on that. How did you like it?


----------



## wongsifu_mk

*Yup, drives THIS American crazy to hear it...*

...but I'm a little forgiving since he speaks some Italian.

And yes, I noticed the "growth" as well – enough to take note of it, over, and over, and over, and over again.


----------



## Kram

*Nope John.*



JohnL said:


> I'll help with the picture view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those button downs make it hard to tell still. Maybe the turtle neck just enhanced it that much more.


They were CLEARLY augmented as a part of "off-season training". Even a button-down denim shirt and the loss of a few pounds couldn't hide those mellons


----------



## limba

Maybe it was an April Fool's joke?


----------



## JohnL

That's not me. I just linked the picture pointed to by the message above. Love to try riding over there, but not me.


----------



## TNSquared

*I got your gum for ya*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> damnit i missed it! hope they replay it tonight or something.


got it on TiVO, which means you can rewind it over and over and over. 

haven't had a change to watch it yet myselft. time for a viewing party?


----------



## undertrained

Found this classic picture in the archives.


----------



## innergel

*You are treading on thin ice...*



Noel said:


> Does anyone else get driven nuts by Bob(Can't remember his last name)'s voice/accent. I swear if he says "Tour DAY FrAnce" one more time I'm gonna scream.


slagging on Bob Roll in this crowd! I love Bobke. He says "Tour DAY FrAnce" like that to gig the French.


----------



## innergel

*JohnL - who are you?*



JohnL said:


> I'll help with the picture view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those button downs make it hard to tell still. Maybe the turtle neck just enhanced it that much more.


The guy in that picture (there's a guy in that picture too?!) is one of my teammates! I was just about to start looking for that exact picture!


----------



## JohnL

*Just helped with the link from GALL.*



innergel said:


> The guy in that picture (there's a guy in that picture too?!) is one of my teammates! I was just about to start looking for that exact picture!


That's not me, nor did I say it was. I was just trying to help with the picture link provided in the link by GALL. 

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Bocephus Jones

undertrained said:


> Found this classic picture in the archives.


She needs some Visine. Looks like she's been toking on the 6 foot bong.


----------



## beattle2

*You guys are jackasses*



telecaster said:


> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?[/QUOTE
> 
> Now go home and put on some more zit medication before you are discovered.
> FREDS!


----------



## Dave Hickey

beattle2 said:


> telecaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?[/QUOTE
> 
> Now go home and put on some more zit medication before you are discovered.
> FREDS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been here since July of 2002 and you're just figuring that out? I proudly put myself in that group. It's a slow Friday. Would you rather debate Campy vs Shimano?
Click to expand...


----------



## TNSquared

*you know us well*



beattle2 said:


> telecaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but watching "Road to the Tour", it appears that Kirsten Gum had some "work" done to her chest. Or have i just never noticed before?[/QUOTE
> 
> Now go home and put on some more zit medication before you are discovered.
> FREDS!
> 
> 
> 
> guess you weren't around back when some posters made "podium girl friday" a weekly ritual. now there was some crassness.
> 
> personally, i think this thread is a little over the line. for my part, sorry for any offense.
> 
> funny, two days in a row i've been labeled a fred by someone who's never met me. ouch.
Click to expand...


----------



## PMC

Bocephus Jones said:


> She needs some Visine. Looks like she's been toking on the 6 foot bong.


I'm sure looking good for her Central booking photo was the least of her concerns.

I will say she has grown on me. Anyone who can keep Bobke in check is ok with me


----------



## GreenFan

*Get ready to scream then...*

'cause that's the only way he pronounces the Toor DAY Frantz


Noel said:


> Does anyone else get driven nuts by Bob(Can't remember his last name)'s voice/accent. I swear if he says "Tour DAY FrAnce" one more time I'm gonna scream.


----------



## pnitefly

*Awww...leave her alone! She's even hooter, I mean hotter now!*



undertrained said:


> Found this classic picture in the archives.


I think Ms. Gum's appearance is what OLN meant when they were talking about "enhanced" coverage.


----------



## RemingtonShowdown

I think she's runnin' them at 120psi....


----------



## pitt83

*They're real and they're spectacular!*

Yeah, right. They've even got the pressure releiving crease in the middle to avoid numbness!


----------



## AJS

Welp, that's it, I've made up my mind. When I die, I'm asking Buddah if I can come back as a ladie's bicycle seat. Hopefully, it won't be Roseanne's!


----------



## ddavenport

I have to agree, I'm a sucker for tig ole bitties.

GO KIRSTEN GO!


----------

